# The New Adventures of Meepo (Updated 6/25/05)



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

Meepo's Journal Pages 1-15 (Sunless Citadel-Standing Stone)
Meepo's letter to his companions
Meepo's Journal Pages 16-19 (Various Short Adventures)
Meepo's Journal Pages 20-35 (Heart of Nightfang Spire)
Meepo's Journal Pages 36-37 (City of the Spider Queen)

Yes, it's another story hour following the adventures of everyone's favorite kobold, Meepo. This one is told entirely from Meepo's perspective, in the form of a journal he keeps after one of the PCs in my grounp taught him to read and write. Download the PDF linked above if you want, it has formatting and pictures. It's really the best way to read the story.

Some quick campaign info: Running the group through the Sunless Citadel-Bastion of Broken Souls path, though I've added in a few small in between quests here and there. Also plan to incorporate City of the Spider Queen in place of Deep Horizon and Lord of the Iron Fortress, though that is far in the future.

PCs:
*Daelewyn:* Half-elf Rogue. Meepo calls her 'Sneaky Lady.'
*Kah:* Half-orc Barbarian. Meepo calls him 'Big Orc.'
*Lady Everlove:* Elf Cleric. Meepo calls her 'Pretty Elf Lady.'
*Derrida:* Elf Wizard. Meepo calls him 'Magic Elf Boss.'
*Torrell:* Half-elf Ranger. Meepo calls him 'Man-elf with Sword.'

Meepo is an NPC that the players latched onto, though he has been played by guests sitting in with the group a couple times.

As I remind my players constantly, Meepo is not stupid (INT 10), he just doesn't speak/read/write common that well. Grammar errors are all (hopefully) intentional. If anyone wants anything clarified in 'non-Meepo' style let me know.

The group just finished Speaker in Dreams and will be heading into Standing Stone tomorrow.

Some credits: I owe Samnell's Meepo's Story Hour a debt for much of Meepo's writing style, as well as Wizardru's Savage Sword of Meepo, just in general.

*Meepo's Journal, part 1:*
Meepo write words in book. Meepo learn words from new Magic Elf Boss. Magic Elf Boss make nice to Meepo. Meepo no think Sneaky Lady like Meepo much. Meepo ascared of Big Orc. Big orc squish Meepo and eats? Pretty Elf Lady make nice to Meepo. Meepo think Man-elf with Sword no like Meepo but Man-elf no hurts Meepo. 

Meepo write Meepo story. Meepo story be kobold epic. Meepo borns. Meepo mother no make nice to Meepo. Meepo father kills by big badger when Meepo is ten sleeps old. Kobolds no make nice to Meepo. Meepo no like fights and traps and hurts. Meepo likes storys. 

Troglodytes attaks clan kills many kobolds. Clan leave home go to old human dragon place that sinks. Clan finds dragon Calcryx. Yusdrayl say Yip you is keeper of dragon. Dragon bite Yip and eat. Yusdrayl says Meepo is keeper of dragons. Meepo is good keeper. Clan loves Meepo. Meepo fertilizes many eggs. 

Goblins comes with Balsag and rats. Fights kobolds. Kills Yip and Baz and Yip and Yoya. Balsag hits Meepo. Meepo flys in air. Meepo fall in pit and sleeps. Meepo wakes and dragon gone. Meepo lose dragon. Clan hate Meepo. Clan burns dead. Graddo say burns Meepo. Yusdrayl say Meepo needs suffer afore burns. Meepo curl up wait to die. Meepo want die. New friends come find Meepo. Meepo think they kill little Meepo. Meepo decide no want die. No kill Meepo. 

Meepo takes to talk Yusdrayl. Yusdrayl say go finds dragon. Fight nasty goblins and rats and guthash. Finds gnome in cage. New friends let gnome go. Meepo no like gnome but no say. Gnomes hates kobolds cause kobolds more smart. Meepo watch gnome hope he no hurts Meepo. Finds Calcryx. Meepo says no hurts dragon. Calcryx ice Meepo. Calcryx no make nice to Meepo. Friends pounds Calcryx on floor. Calcryx sleeps. Pretty Elf Lady make Meepo cuts and bruise and hurts go away. Meepo no know how. Pretty Elf Lady is magic too? 

Takes Calcryx to Yusdrayl. Meepo think be keeper of dragons again but Yusdrayl still hate Meepo. Meepo go with new friends to human place. Sun hurts Meepo eyes. Sun no make nice to Meepo. Gos back to home. Fights troll. Friends give Meepo fire stick. Meepo holds stick so friends see. Meepo drop stick on foot. Fire no burn Meepo. Meepo no know why. Fights goblins. Meepo kills big goblin! Fights goblin chief. Friends kills chief Durnn.


----------



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

*Concluding 'The Sunless Citadel'*

*Meepo's Journal, part 2:*
Meepo takes Durnn head to Yusdrayl. Yusdrayl make nice to Meepo. Meepo is war leader of clan! Meepo will fertilize many many eggs. Meepo miss Calcryx but no miss all clan hit Meepo and kick Meepo and piss Meepo after goblins takes Calcryx. 

Yusdrayl send Meepo to grove see if new friends dies. Meepo leads warriors. Warriors and Meepo and friends kills plant things. Friends go fights Outcast. Yusdrayl happy. 

Yusdrayl tell Meepo go kills goblin womens and goblin childrens. Meepo no want. Meepo says we chase thems to underdark. Yusdrayl throw spear at Meepo. Yusdrayl says guard feed Meepo to calcryx. Meepo runs. Meepo hides. Meepo waits three sleeps in hide spot. Guards still looks for Meepo so Meepo go looks for new friends. Meepo leave clan. Meepo ascared leave clan. Meepo ascared Calcryx eat Meepo too. 

Meepo hides waits for friends. Nasty sun burns Meepo eyes. Friends come. Meepo says no hurts Meepo Meepo go with friends. Friends says Meepo go with them! Meepo happy. 

-- 

_More when I return from dinner. Feedback very welcome._


----------



## Express (Jul 11, 2004)

Americano said:
			
		

> *Meepo's Journal, part 2:*
> Meepo takes Durnn head to Yusdrayl. Yusdrayl make nice to Meepo. Meepo is war leader of clan! Meepo will fertilize many many eggs. Meepo miss Calcryx but no miss all clan hit Meepo and kick Meepo and piss Meepo after goblins takes Calcryx.
> 
> Yusdrayl send Meepo to grove see if new friends dies. Meepo leads warriors. Warriors and Meepo and friends kills plant things. Friends go fights Outcast. Yusdrayl happy.
> ...




I love the pdf and its illustrations.


----------



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

*'The Buzz in the Bridge' (Dungeon #110)*

[IMAGER]http://www.todd.com/dnd/meepo_drawing1.jpg[/IMAGER]*Meepo's Journal, part 3*
Meepo rides with magic elf to halfling place. Halfling homes make nice to Meepo. No too big like humans. Bees fights. Meepo waits in nasty sun. Bee chief almosts kills Big Orc. 

Magic elf gives Meepo shiny knife. Meepo love shiny knife. Meepo swing it and think Meepo kill Yusdrayl. Meepo kill Yusdrayl and calcryx make nice to Meepo. Clan make Meepo chief. Meepo fertilize eggs more. Magic elf gives Meepo pony. Meepo ride pony. Pony no make nice to Meepo. Meepo fall hit head on rock make spin round. Meepo head haves nasty gnomes banging drums. 

Go new human place. Magic elf say Meepo no be kobold. Meepo no know what mean but Meepo no say. Humans and elfs and dwarfs hates Meepo. Meepo think they hurts Meepo if friends no strong. Meepo no want hurts. Magic elf tell Meepo no piss inside. Meepo ascared go outside. Meepo try no piss inside but Meepo no help when Meepo ascared.


----------



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

*Begin 'The Forge of Fury'*

*Meepo's Journal, part 4*
Ride more in nasty sun. Orcs attacks. Meepo want eat orcs. Friends no want. Meepo no know how friends get big. Friend food no make nice to Meepo. Meepo climb down long hole. Meepo carry fire stick more. Fights orcs and orcs and orcs and big big big ugly ogre. 

Bug things attaks. Down down stairs. Meepo smell troglodytes. Meepo say troglodytes make Meepo sick. Troglodytes attaks and bear. Big mean bear kill Pretty Elf Lady. Meepo is sad. Man-elf with swrod sad. Man-elf cuts bear. Meepo cuts part of bear to eat later. Food from magic elf is no tasty. Meepo start cooks for friends. Need find rats and fengus fngu glow stuff that grow in cave. And crikits. Crikits is Meepo favrit. Friends likes Meepo cooks. 

Leaves cave. Go back in hot nasty sun hurts Meepo eyes more. Ride and ride and ride six sleeps. Magic elf needs golds sells treasures. Meepo gives green dragons. Meepo miss dragons but Meepo helps. Meepo now has only dragon pednat from old clan. Now nice Elf Lady is no dead. Meepo no know how. Maybe if Meepo die friends will ride six sleeps and Meepo no be dead? 

Meepo no want be dead. Meepo want sees more. Meepo want learns more. Also Meepo ascared meet kobold god who must no be named cause Meepo leavs clan. Kobolds no spossed do. Kobold god no make nice to Meepo. Meepo no make nice to kobold god. Meepo want finds new god. Kobolds thinks of traps and fights and hurts. Meepo thinks of dragons and stories and magic and advntr aventur heros and places and stories. 

Meepo strange. Meepo no be like other kobolds. Kobolds says Meepo weak and no amount to much. Meepo want be hero and advnet adtenvtur traveler like friends. If Meepo be hero maybe somday friends say Meepo call them by names. Meepo hope friends like him nuff. Maybe peoples hurts little Meepo cause Meepo be kobold. Maybe Meepo no go far. Meepo no stops nows. Meepo musts trys. Meepo writes more when happens.


----------



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

*continuing 'The Forge of Fury'*

*Meepo's Journal, part 5*
Meepo writes more epic storys. We rides back to cave. Gos down stairs. Finds dead dwarfs bones with sword that glows. Sneaky Lady takes sword. Go to big big cave. Finds dead dwarfs beds. Orc opens beds. Fights big worms with tentcles in big cave. Big Orc climbs up to Worms home finds metal clothes and golds. Down more stairs walks over bridge to room with water. Water is too deep for Meepo. Water also look like goblins use it for piss in. 

Man-elf is caught by big rock monster with teeths and rope arms. Rope arms drags Man-elf thrugh water. Rock monster say orcs and elfs no tastes good. Brings me better foods. Meepo hope kobold no tastes good too. Gos finds deer for rock monster keeps Man-elf. Brings deer and feeds. Rock monster say we go past now. Finds doors and dead dwarf. Sneaky Lady finds key. 

Up stairs finds many trogoldytes. Smell make Meepo sick up nasty food but Meepo finds tasty bugs after fights. Eats some and saves some for friends. Friends kills trogoldytes. Orc and Man-elf hurts lots all gos to big ugly ogre room and sleeps two sleeps. Meepo bored. Meepo start make bear and crikit stew. Back to trogoldyte home. Fights big chief trogoldyte and lizard. 

Chief trogoldyte throw fire at friends but no hit Meepo. Finds dead halfling. Halfling has wood box with strings. Box pretty. Meepo pull strings box make pretty sounds. Meepo Magic Elf say box is mandollin. Meepo hope friends gives him pretty mandollin. Rests more cause all friends are burned from big chief troglodyte magics. Meepo glad magics miss or little Meepo be pile of ashs. Meepo writes more when happens.


----------



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

*Concluding 'The Forge of Fury'*

*Meepo's Journal, part 6*
We gos to big big cave. Sneaky Lady opens door with key. Down more stairs. Big room. Voice say turn back no Warn again. Friends talks dwarfs. Dwarfs no like talks attaks. Kills for dwarfs one runs. Follows dwarf that runs. Finds tough dwarf woman. She fight then say stop no kills me helps you. Says magics Weapons below in cavern. Friends talks about what to do with dwarf. Says dwarf cans go. 

Meepo sad. Meepo never tastes dwarfs. Gos to room with water in circle. Black floating thing talks and talks and talks. Meepo and Man-elf no listen but other friends stops and stares at floating thing. Meepo shoot floating thing but arrow go right threw it. Meepo no know why. Only Man-elf is attaksing it so Meepo draws shiny knife and runs up and swings. Floating thing touches Meepo. Meepo feel very confused. Finally Sneaky Lady and Magic Elf and Meepo kills floating thing. Meepo still feel confused. 

Gos back to ogre room and rests two sleeps. Meepo less confused after sleeps. Gos back down finds dwarf tied up in room. Friends unties him and talks. Dwarf go with help fights. Climbs down ladder to cave with water. Cross bridge to ledge. Big big dragon! Runs! Runs! Dragon no make nice to Meepo! Friends no runs. Meepo ascard but Meepo no runs. Magic Elf be mad cause Meepo piss self but Meepo no runs. Meepo no want die so Meepo hide behind rock. 

Dragon say you will no have them. Dragon spits at dwarf and Magic Elf. Dwarf and Big Orc and Sneaky Lady hits many. Dragon dies. Meepo friends strong. Meepo happy friends no Want hurt Meepo. Swims to rock in Water With golds. Finds glow ax and big club. Pretty Elf Lady takes club. Meepo see dwarf looking at Meepo neck and hold axe. Meepo think dwarf chop Meepo head off. Meepo ascared of dWarf. Finds dragon eggs. Magic Elf and orc smash eggs. Meepo sad. Meepo miss Calcryx. Meepo Wants train new dragon. New dragon make nice to Meepo. 

Waits two sleeps in cave and gos up. Finds Lady with black hair in room. Lady with black hair say wizard catch and keep her there. Friends talks to Lady with black hair. Pretty Elf Lady search lady with black hair. Lady with black hair grab Pretty Elf Lady and kiss then say no everything be what it seem and disappear. Meepo no know how. 

Finds room with big carpet. Dwarf pulls on carpet and carpet wrap him. Meepo no know how carpet be alive. Big Orc slice carpet with axe. Finds big room with smashed seats. Fights ugly dead orc and big skeltons. Ugly dead orc hurts Magic Elf. Meepo hate ugly dead orc. 

Gos to room with dwarfs and big machins. Dwarfs hit glowing sticks with hammers. Makes loud noise. Friends shoots at dwarfs with bows. Two more dwarfs comes. One is dwarf woman friends lets go. Fights magic dwarf and dwarf woman. Dwarf kills magic dwarf. Dwarf woman kills too. 

Magic Elf say we be finished with advnet avendtu dungeon. Now we go to city. Meepo ascared What people in city do to little Meepo. But Meepo also want to learn more. Meepo want find someone to teach Meepo play mandollin. Meepo learns how and Write great kobold epic musics. Must ride in hot nasty sun tho. Meepo go threw many struggles. Meepo glad haves nice friends. Meepo write more when happens.

-- 

_What will happen to Meepo next? Will the residents of the city our heroes are heading to accept a kobold in their midst? Will he get his wish and learn how to play mandolin the group found? And will he ever learn how to spell 'adventure'?_


----------



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

*Beginning 'The Speaker In Dreams'*

*Meepo's Journal, part 7*
Meepo write mores. Rides in nasty burning sun. Meepo eyes melt out. Eyes drip on Meepo story? Rides to city. Old lady holds bowl asks for golds. Meepo think old lady no be old lady. Old lady eyes look like Calcryx eyes. Meepo no know why. Magic elf gives gold. Old lady who no be old lady say beware... Um... Dreams... Meepo forgets essactly. Old lady who no be old lady talk fast. 

Guards at gate tie up weapons. Big human fights with guards. Meepo wonder why friends no stop big human. More guards comes. Guards no like Meepo. Guard point sword at Meepo. Meepo ascared of guard. Guard say Meepo can go but must tie up shiny knife and arrows. Guard say if Meepo cause trouble he gut Meepo with dull spoon and feed pieces of Meepo to dog. Meepo too ascared talk. Meepo nod head. Meepo will stay very close to magic elf and Sneaky Lady. Peoples in city hates Meepo. 

City has many many people on street. Peoples have carts and booths sell stuff. Meepo try look everywhere at same time. Meepo want buy new clothes. Meepo old clothes be old and torn. Maybe people likes Meepo more if Meepo wears new clothes. 

Peoples screams and runs from rats and rat men. Friends kills rats. Gos to inn. People at inn stare at Meepo. Gos back to streets. Everything go wierd stretch out. Big purple worms appears. Friends and guards kills big purple worms. Gos back to inn. Meets Bard with Coin. Bard with Coin will teach Meepo to play mandollin! Meepo very happy. Meepo will be first kobold bard and sing and tells stories. Meepo will miss friends while learns be bard but Meepo helps more after. Meepo write more when can.


----------



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

*Concluding 'The Speaker In Dreams'*

*Meepo's Journal, part 8*
Meepo be very busy learns be bard. Meepo learns play music on mandollin and sings and tells storys. Bard With Coin make nice to Meepo. Start teach Meepo about bard magics. Meepo no be very good at magics yet but Meepo make magics works once almost. Magics be very fun. Is very hard learns be bard. Meepo no suprised there no be other kobold bards. Kobolds no be good at learns long time stuff. 

Friends visits With Meepo sometimes. Meepo miss friends. Friends fights rats and evil magic men and big devils and rats and magic ogre. Magic Elf is turned to statue by nasty medusa. Meepo Wonder What be like to be statue. Be awake or like sleep? What if gets itch? That drive Meepo crazy if Meepo no scratch. Meepo must asks Magic Elf. 

Friends tells Meepo about fights mind flayer and baron. Mind flayer eats Man-elf With swords brain runs away. Baron make nice to friends. Old priest makes Man-elf with sword no be dead. Meepo no know how. Man-elf alive with no brain? Yusdrayl say Meepo have no brain once so maybe can be live without. Baron has great feast for friends. Baron gives nice presents to friends. People no be mean to Meepo now friends be heros. Meepo eats roasted meat from cart. What be chwawa? No be tasty but no make Meepo sick. 

Meepo want write song tell story of friends fight mind flayer. Meepo will sing song so all know friends be strong. Meepo must go learns more bard stuff now. Bard With coin say Meepo be almost done With learn be bard so Meepo must study. Bard With coin say Meepo use name. Bard With coin be Master Rolwin. Meepo must remember. Meepo write more when happen.


----------



## Americano (Jul 11, 2004)

*'One Last Riddle' (free adventure)*

*Meepo's Journal, part 9*
Meepo Write about first adventure as bard. Meepo and Sneaky Lady and Pretty Elf Lady and Man-elf with Sword gos from town. Big ghost man-lion-bird tell riddle. Meepo guess answer right! Help that answer be kobold. Meepo know about kobold more than other. Man-lion-bird sends to cave. 

Finds scared young kobold. Meepo talk. Kobold name Jaalask. Jaalask make nice to Meepo. Jaalask tell about Blackspear kobold tribe. Blackspear tribe chief Oppol be sorcerer like Yusdrayl. Jaalask say he fight kobolds with friends. Leads to camp. Many kobolds two weasels. Fights kobolds. Jaalask die first. Meepo sad. Meepo want kobold friend. 

Meepo play mandolin and sing help friends fight more good. Weasel bites Meepo. Meepo hurt lots. Meepo dying. Dark everywhere. Meepo wake up. Pretty Elf Lady heal Meepo. Meepo hug Pretty Elf Lady. All kobold be dead. Meepo almost sad. Meepo could teach about make nice. Man-elf search for trail. Meepo wonder where be Oppol. Also when be dinner? 

Finds trail to town. Talks to gnome. Meepo say no trust gnome. Gos to Oppol house. Meepo sing more. Singing be Meepo favrit part of adventurs. Oppol do magic. Glowing arrows like Magic Elf make fly at Meepo. Arrows hit Meepo. Arrows hurt lots. Meepo dying again. More dark. Wake up agin. Pretty Elf Lady heal Meepo more. Meepo die fast if no for Pretty Elf Lady. Oppol no have head. Takes Oppol cloak. Meepo hope friends let him haves cloak. Meepo need nice clothes for be bard. 

Man-lion-bird happy We kill Oppol. Send to cave find treasure. Finds pretty metal clothes. Gos back to town. Master Rolwin say he teach Meepo more. Teach pronouns and tense. Meepo no know what be.


----------



## Simplicity (Jul 11, 2004)

All work and no play makes no nice to Meepo.
The font is so numbing...  Fun idea though.


----------



## Americano (Jul 12, 2004)

*Beginning 'The Standing Stone'*

*Meepo's Journal, part 10*
Meepo no write for many sleeps. Master Rolwin make Meepo practice writing letters for many many sleeps. Says Meepo need write better be bard. Also learns about differnt words. Human words very strange. Many words must change for no reason. No be like kobold words. Meepo write so much hands feel like they die. Master Rolwin say Meepo get better so Meepo happy. Friends leaving soon so Meepo go shopping in town. Meepo has many many golds from fighting magic kobold. Magic Elf Boss gives golds and armor and new pretty crossbow to Meepo. Meepo no can carry so many golds. Pretty Elf Lady takes cloak Meepo Wants but Meepo die much if no for Pretty Elf Lady so Meepo no mind. Meepo buy very very pretty neW mandolin. Also buy more ink for Meepo Writes storys. Meepo no want run out of ink away town. No one write friend storys if Meepo no ink. Meepo finds man in allee Who sell many many tasty dead rats in bag. Meepo throw away old food now since finds tasty rats. Meepo also buy new clothes. Meepo new clothes green and ornge and red. Very very pretty. Meepo hope peoples like him more now.

Meepo trying new thing Master Rolwin teach him call paragraf. Master Rolwin say Meepo skip space after writes some. Human writes be strange. Meepo and friends ride away from city. Meepo say goodbye to Master Rolwin. Meepo sad leave Master Rolwin. How Meepo learns more now? Meepo ask Magic Elf teach. Rides for six sleeps threw forest. Forest make nice to Meepo. Trees block light from nasty sun. Meepo eyes only hurts small in forest. Meepo very bored riding so practice playing mandolin and shooting crossbow at trees. Meepo almost fall off pony when hear scream. Old man runs at friends say help help save us. Big Man on Horse ride up at kill old man with big sword. Meepo shoot crossbow at Big Man on Horse but arrow go threw him. Big Man on Horse be ghost? Meepo sing songs so friends fights more good. Friends try fight Big Man on Horse but he ride aWay and disappeer. Meepo no know how.

Rides more finds human house. Knocks on door old man let friends in. Also be Pretty Red Lady in house. Old man talk about Big Man on Horse and elfs attaksing toWn. Meepo try write notes but spill ink. Meepo move plant cover ink on floor. Old man say friends sleep in house. Pretty Red Lady and Sneaky Lady talk lots go in room with bed talks all night. Sneaky Lady smile lot after talk Pretty Red Lady.

Rides to town. Many many humans comes wants food. Meepo gives rat to human hatchling. Old Furry Man talks talks talks about Big Man on Horse and elfs and fights and food. Maybe other stuff. Meepo get bored no listen. Arrow comes threw him. Meepo wonder how Old Furry Man do that but then he dead. Birds attaks. Birds shoot arrow? Meepo no know how bird use bow. Gos to tall house. Talks Old Magic Man and SWord Lady. Old Magic Man talk lots but Meepo no know what meen. Magic Elf talks Old Magic Man. Sword Lady show sword to Man-elf with Sword. 

Rides to big round hill. Go in door to maze. Fights many Ugly Dead Mans. Roof fall on Sneaky Lady but no die. Meepo lost in maze. Meepo hope friends know Where go. Down stairs finds dead human bed. Old Dead Human fights Big Orc. Old Dead Human beat Big Orc like young kobold from Wrong tribe. No kill Big Orc. Old Dead Human say you honorabbl so me no kill. Old Dead Human talk about dragons and druids. Meepo like storys about dragons. Old Dead Human say no be Big Man on Horse. Man-elf With SWord say Old Dead Human give me sWord. Old Dead Human laugh. Friends tired so sleeps by dead human bed. Meepo no tired talks Old Dead Human. Meepo ask Old Dead Human tell more dragon storys.

Meepo learns lots in forest and town and dead human place. Meepo climb tree lots learn how. Meepo also think maybe Meepo do more bard magics now. Meepo try new magics after sleeps. Meepo maybe try do spell Magic Elf call summon useless owl. Meepo make nice to useless owl. Meepo being bard is funs! Meepo write more when happens.

-- 

Download the PDF version here.


----------



## Americano (Jul 18, 2004)

*Interlude: Fred, Bard of Waterdeep*

Meepo write differnt kind storys. Meepo write story Master Rolwin teach. Go like this.

There be man visit Waterdeep. Man walk threw graveyard hear music. Man see no people so search for where music come from. He finds grave of famous bard name... uh... Fred. Meepo forgets name. Man realize music be famous song Fred writes call Eighth Ballad of Waterdeep but plays backward. Man no know what mean so go finds friend bring to grave. Man and friend get back and hears differnt song by bard plays backward. New song be Seventh Ballad of Waterdeep. 

Man and friend no know what be so go finds music teacher ask. Music teacher and man and friend go back to grave. Now song play backward be Fifth Ballad of Waterdeep. Music teacher say songs be playing in revers order. Eight Seven Fifth. Stay at grave all day and hears more songs backwards. More people comes hears music. Second Ballad of Waterdeep plays backwards and there be many many people there listen.

Then graveyard keeper come. Someone in crowd ask keeper about music playing. Caretaker say oh no worry about. Fred just decomposing.

Meepo no get joke but other peoples laugh so Meepo write down.

-- 
_No session for my ground this week, hence the interlude. Should have a new post next week._


----------



## kolikeos (Jul 19, 2004)

if he's writing a journal, why does he not use draconic? his common seems pretty crapy...


----------



## Americano (Jul 19, 2004)

kolikeos said:
			
		

> if he's writing a journal, why does he not use draconic? his common seems pretty crapy...




A couple reasons. Meepo wants to fit in. He wants to be part of the new, exciting world of his friends. So he wants to write in their language.

I decided Meepo was illiterate in common and barely lliterate in the kobold's corrupted version of Draconic. There's no one in the party to teach him how to write Draconic.

He speaks Draconic quite well (at least compared to his Common), something I don't think the PCs realize yet.


----------



## Americano (Jul 25, 2004)

*Continuing 'The Standing Stone'*

_Grim news tonight, as Meepo falls in battle with wild elves in the forest outside of Ossington. Presented here is what he had written at that point, as well as a letter addressed to the rest of the party which was found in his belongings._

Meepo writes more storys. Old Dead Human sword have name. Man-elfs sword have name. Meepo decide name Meepo sword. Meepo Sword name be Gobkurik. Name meen Goblin slawter in kobold words.

Rides threw forest to town. Finds hobyahs in forrest. Meepo try make nice to hobyah give criket cause hobyahs be cute. More hobyahs comes. Magic Elf give food to new hobyahs. Hobyahs sit in trees and watch Meepo. Many more hobyah comes. Hobyahs jump from trees attaks Meepo. Hobyah jump on Meepo bites face off. Meepo hurts bad. Meepo no make nice to hobyahs more. Meepo no feels good. Meepo thinks Meepo be poisoned. Meepo burps lots and skin feel like on fire. Yusdrayl sometimes give Meepo poison for fun. Meepo no thinks be fun.

Talks to bard in town name Cukoo. Cukoo show Meepo Lute. Talks about songs about dragon Shardylawn. Meepo likes talks dragons but Meepo no like Cukoo. Meepo be bard for friends. Cukoo try take Meepo place? Meepo will watch Cukoo. Friends rests in town. Meepo go looks at big stones. Big stones has words but Meepo no know what says.

Cukoo says gos with to Red Horse Hill. Meepo says no but friends says yes.

_Sadly, this was all Meepo had a chance to write. Below is the letter his companions found_

Meepo write words for friends reads for if Meepo die​
Meepo be scared Meepo die so Meepo writes so say bye to friends. Meepo wants thank friends for freeing Meepo and taking on many great adventures. Meepo no feel like be just kobold stuck in cave no more. That all Meepo ever want.

Meepo is sad be dead but happy if friends be alive read Meepo writes. Meepo wonder who write epic story now thoh. Meepo also be very ascared meet kobold god. Kobold god no make nice to Meepo.

Meepo ask friends tells other kobolds about Meepo. Meepo hope other kobolds make nice to friends. Meepo hope one day all kobolds make nice. Kobolds make nice come live in towns with humans and elfs and dwarfs. Kobolds no get kill so much if make nice.

Meepo give golds to friends. Meepo no have golds if no for friends anyway. Meepo want friends buy nice things for selfs with Meepo golds.

Meepo call friends by names now. Friends never say Meepo can but now Meepo dead so Meepo guess be ok.

Meepo give shiny knife to Ka. Knife be small for Ka but Meepo want Ka have. Ka kill many nasty goblins with knife for Meepo.

Meepo give crosbow and hide kit to Dalewin. Dalewin know crosbow best for shoots enemmies. Meepo no get chance to use hide kit but maybe Dalewin need for sneaky stuff.

Meepo sad no can write storys Torel want now. Meepo give mandolin to Torel. Maybe Torel learn play Mandolin some day maybe sing song about Meepo.

Magic Elf Darida first friend make nice to Meepo. Meepo miss Magic Elf Darida very much if die. Meepo give dragon pednat to Magic Elf Darida. Dragon pednat very special to Meepo. Meepo get pednat when becom Keeper of Dragon. Pednat not shiny but Magic Elf Darida think of Meepo when see. 

Meepo no have gives for Pretty Elf Lady Evrluv. Meepo sad so Meepo writes pome for Pretty Elf Lady Evrluv.

Meepo hurts bad.
Is always like this?
Hard writes epic story
when blood everywhere.
Pretty Elf Lady touchs Meepo.
Meepo hurts no more.
Meepo love Pretty Elf Lady.​
--
I have a feeling Meepo may get another chance to write his epic stories, though, as Derrida cast _gentle repose_ on his body and Daelwyn's player was heard to say, "If we don't raise him I'm not playing any more."

Download the PDF version here


----------



## Dirigible (Jul 25, 2004)

> Meepo be scared Meepo die so Meepo writes so say bye to friends. Meepo wants thank friends for freeing Meepo and taking on many great adventures. Meepo no feel like be just kobold stuck in cave no more. That all Meepo ever want.
> 
> ...
> 
> Meepo love Pretty Elf Lady.




Oh. My.

*blows nose*

Somebody hold me.


----------



## Americano (Jul 31, 2004)

*Raising Meepo, or You Can't Keep a Good Kobold Down*

Elf shoots Meepo with arrow hurts very much then Meepo dies. Very strange to dies. Meepo no remember much about be dead. Fuzzy. Essept no feel arrow in chest when dead. Meepo feels something pulls Meepo in head. Meepo no know what be but Meepo somehow thinks friends calls him. Wakes up in tempel. Friends made Meepo no be dead. Meepo no know how can thank friends for make no be dead. Meepo no be ready to die. Meepo want do more afore dies. Meepo wonder how many sleeps be dead. Meepo no can tell. Be in big big city. Many many peoples in city. Meepo no ever see so many peoples. Maybe some peoples make nice to Meepo.

Friends tell Meepo about Ghost Horseman and town. Friends find dead elfs bones. Finds lake by Red Horse Hill. Horseman walks to lake sinks. Finds Horseman bones. Horseman no be evil. Peoples in town kills elfs and Horseman. People in town be evil. Gos back to town fights Sword Lady and Old Magic Man and Cukoo and towns peoples. Meepo knows Cukoo no make nice. Then rides to make Meepo no dead.

Meepo needs go shopping. Meepo want get magic lute that make big fireballs but no find. Inn friends stay at has place for bards sing. Meepo sings for peoples. Some peoples like Meepo gives copers. Some peoples no like Meepo. Gnome no make nice to Meepo throw old fruit. Fruit hits Meepo during song about Meepo fights goblins and Meepo forget words. Meepo make up song about gnomes mate and pony and sing. Song very funny but gnome no think funny. Gnome try fights Meepo but Inn Man makes gnome leavs.

Meepo writes pirate story.

There be seaman meets pirate in tavern. Seaman and pirate talks abouts exciting adventures at sea. Seaman sees pirate has peg leg and hook hand and eye patch.

Seaman say how you get peg leg?

Pirate says We be at sea in big storm. Me gets thrown overboard into water with many sharks. Just as be pulled out shark bites leg off.

Seaman says wow! How you get hook?

Pirate says We be boarding enemmy ship and fights many sailors with swords. One sailor cuts off hand with sword.

Seaman says Incredibble! How you get eye patch?

Pirate say a Seagull dropping fell in eye.

Seaman no can believe say you lost your eye to seagull dropping?

Pirate say Well it be me first day with hook.

--
Download the pdf


----------



## Americano (Aug 9, 2004)

*Interlude: Meepo joins Torrell and Lady Everlove unexpectedly*

Meepo gos with Man-elf and Pretty Elf Lady. Rides to tower in mountains meets Dwarfs. Gos in tower. Meepo must jump over big pit with spikes and dead dwarf. Meepo almosts falls in. Fights Dwarf-boar and Imp in kitchen. Imp bites Man-elf many and Man-elf move slows. Meepo sings and shoots at Imp but misses. After kills finds pretty shiny coins Man-elf call platnum. Gos in room with strange metal bowl and pipes. meepo no know what be.

Gos down stairs. Fights dwarf then heals. Dwarf go withs. Go down more. Fights Dwarf-boar and nasty gnome. Meepo stabs gnome with shiny sword. Gnome stab Meepo with sword. Hurts very lots. Man-elf kills gnome afore Meepo gets nother chance to kills gnome. Finds ax and stuff in lock room. Meepo takes some stuff. No know what be. Meepo hope be good takes.

Finds secret door gos in. Finds stuff in boxs. Opens box finds two bird-things. Bird-things have glow eyes. Meepo sings. Bird bites dwarf kills and dwarf be statue. Many peoples Meepo know made be statues. Meepo never knew happen so much. Man-elf and Prety Elf Lady kills birds. 

Go up many stair. Man-elf step on trap acid fall on. Acid falls on Meepo too. Acid no make nice to Meepo. Finds dwarf on roof. Dwarf lights whole roof on fire. Runs down stairs out door. Fights four dwarf-boars.

Meepo no what be doing. Finds nice stuff but why be here? Maybe next gos to better place finds dragon for Meepo.

--

Background: Hadn't planned to run anything this week, but two of my players were unexpectedly available, so I pulled down a free adventure from WotC and ran it with no prep... things went about as you would expect for an unplanned session, hence Meepo's comments at the end.


----------



## Americano (Aug 18, 2004)

*Interlude: Start at the End*

Meepo's Journal, page 19

Man come say Lord Randal Morn want talk. Randal Morn be boss of city. Randal morn send Meepo Big Orc Sneaky Lady and Magic Elf to kill dragon. Meepo think Meepo only one no hate dragons. Rides to dungeon. Fights blue dragon. Blue dragon spits lightening at Big Orc. Big Orc hair be all poofed out. Kills dragon and takes golds. Gos thru door fights big plant things. Meepo no know what be. Finds room with Meepo size tunnel. Friends crawl but Meepo can walks. Sometimes good be small like Meepo.

Fights ugly dog things. Ugly dog things be easy to kills tho. Next fights weird gray thing with skull head. Meepo no know what be. Weird gray thing looks at Big Orc. Big Orc say later that feels like weird gray thing almost kills with look. Kills gray thing while Meepo sings. Gos thru room with bridge over tar. Big Orc falls in pit and burns by tar. Pulls out but Big Orc very hurt. Magic Elf gives two potions. Meepo cast spell to make Big Orc less hurts too. Meepo happy Meepo can helps. Finds door. Sneaky Lady picks lock. Insides room finds Dead Magic Human. Dead Magic Human talks says You free me from prison now the world feel wrath of Elizar Brand Hand. Says more but Meepo forgets. Fights Dead Magic Human and kills. Meepo think Dead Magic Human no be too strong. Dies easy. 

Finds shiny treasures. Meepo think Meepo learn lots from fights. Meepo going to learns new magics. Maybe learns make Meepo no be seen. Maybe Meepo no die so much if no see. Meepo also pay make dead animal cloths be magic so meepo no get hurts so much when gets hit.

--

Background: Ran a short one-session adventure to help everyone level up before starting Nightfang Spire. As you might guess from the end of the journal entry, Meepo also leveled, reaching 4th. Changed the end fight in the free adventure to be a lich, and dumped a couple of fights from it as we were running short of time.


----------



## Americano (Sep 18, 2004)

*Heart of Nightfang Spire, session one*

Download the PDF 

Meepo gos in forrest with Magic Elf and Man-elf and Pretty Elf Lady. Magic Elf casts tellyport. Magics no work right takes to tower. Meepo no know where. Fights lots of nasty things. One thing has body of snake but head of human she. Meepo no know what be. Runs from big dragon with many heads and gos back to Dager Fals. Magic elf does magics makes eyes so sees magic allways. Meepo wonder what sees magic looks like. 

Waits many sleeps. Meepo studys musics and magics. Meepo like waits in town. No monsters try kills Meepo in towns. Only some peoples trys hurts Meepo but meepo can  hides in room. Some peoples even like hear Meepo sings. Only two but Meepo must starts somewhere.

Magic Elf say want buy house in Nevrwinnter. Meepo no know where be. Meepo buys ring that make Meepo harder to hurts. Meepo also pay many golds to Magic Man to make dead animal skin clothes more magic. Hit Meepo very hard now. Meepo still no can finds lute that makes big fireballs.

Friends hears story about Cukoo so gos to finds him. Meepo hope friends kills Cukoo. Meepo no make nice to Cukoo. Rides to small town thens to big hole in ground. In bottom of hole be tall building. No be door in tall building. Magic Elf do magic. Big Orc flys! Meepo thinks fly be very fun. Maybe Magic Elf will make Meepo fly someday. Flys to top of tall building. Sneaky Lady climbs up wall. Magic Elf tellyports Meepo and others to top of building. Fights big fly monster. Meepo no know what monster call so Meepo call Rorpt. Rorpt talk in Meepo head. Meepo no know how. Meepo do magics make Sneaky Lady no be see. Friends kills Rorpt while Meepo sings. Big Orc almosts dies from Roprt tenntcles. Rorpt say Master be back world will tremmbl. Rorpt talk to fast in Meepo head for Meepo to writes all. 

Finds big dead dragon. Dragon be dead while cause bites be gone. Meepo wonder if Rorpt kill dragon or who? Climbs down rope into building. Room has many broken statues and rocks. Follows tracks to other room. Meepo always think adventures with friends be exciting and fun but now Meepo be very scared. 

Finds Yusdrayl and kobolds from old clan in tower. Meepo no know how Yusdrayl gets from old home to heer. Yusdrayl look differnt but Meepo no sure how. Sneaky Lady say they no have shadows. Yusdrayl say Meepo how worthless elf-mating kobold like you no be dead? Meepo no can talk. Yusdrayl say no matter Gulthias be hungry you feed but first we tastes. Pretty Elf Lady holds up holly symbl and kobolds runs not Yusdrayl. Yusdrayl looks at Big Orc makes him conffused. Meepo swings sword at Yusdrayl but Meepo miss. Yusdrayl attaks bites Meepo drink Meepo blood. Yusdrayl bes vampire now. All kobolds from Meepo old clan be vampire or dead. Meepo worry if Calcryx be vampire too. Friends hits Yusdrayl and Yusdrayl turn to smoke. Meepo no know how. Meepo feel very week from have blood drinked. Meepo no like blood drinked.

--

Finally was able to have another session after nearly a month of scheduling problems. Hope to be playing more regularly now, so updates should be more frequent.


----------



## Americano (Dec 8, 2004)

*Heart of Nightfang Spire, interlude*

[IMAGER]http://www.todd.com/dnd/Yusdrayl_Vamp.jpg[/IMAGER]
Meepo wakes. Meepo be still week after blood drinked. Meepo legs shaks ifs Meepo walks. Meepo no like Yusdrayl more now vampire. Meepo no make nice to Yusdrayl. Meepo wonder what feel be vampire thoh.Be smoke might be funs.

Friends say leavs tower in hole. Meepo like leavs tower. Meepo ascard of Yusdrayl and other clan kobold now vampires. Friends say need geerup afore fights Yusdrayl and Gulthias. What be geerup? Meepo hope geerup be tasty dinner. Maybe geerup be rat and crikit stew! Meepo be hungry. Magic elf make magics open door that no be door. Meepo need learns make door magics. 

Gos back to Dager Falls. Magic Elf tellyports to Waterdeep for shop buys. Meepo asks Magic Elf buys Meepo lute that make big fireballs but Meepo think Magic Elf no like. Meepo no know why. Meepo sees goblin with metal cloths in Dager Falls. How nasty goblin gets metal cloths? Maybe Meepo need metal cloths so no gets cut. Meepo no like gets cut. Kobolds cut Meepo afore Meepo be Keeper of Dragons. Meepo has skars on feets from cuts. One time Rissol almosts cuts off Meepo toe. Meepo happy if Rissol bes vampire.

Meepo writes Yusdrayl vampire song. Meepo be big kobold bard hero so must writes songs. Riming bes hard thoh.

*Yusdrayl Vampire Song 
bye Meepo, Keeper of Dragons, Kobold bard*

Meepo finds old queen in room
Yusdrayl sees Meepo and bit
Drinks blood froms Meepo
Meepo think Yusdrayl full of 
Shadows be good Meepo can hides
Sun no make nice Meepo eyes frys

Meepo hate Yusdrayl more
Than if Meepo falls in pit
Yusdrayl vampire is stupids
Smell like lots of goblin
Shadows be good Meepo can hides
Sun no make nice Meepo eyes frys

Meepo want kill vampire
With sword Meepo split
Vampire head from body
Then in head Meepo takes
Shadows be good Meepo can hides
Sun no make nice Meepo eyes frys

Vampire song be over
Meepo be close to quit
If no likes Meepo song
Sticks head in pile of
Shadows be good Meepo can hides
Sun no make nice Meepo eyes frys​
--

Download the PDF

After far too long it looks like my group will be restarting things this weekend. This is just an interlude.


----------



## Americano (Jan 1, 2005)

*Heart of Nightfang Spire, session 2*

Meepo reeds big book about magics. Meepo need learns more about so Meepo can dos more. Meepo no undersand book much. Meepo no know about stuffs like some bards. Meepo want get familar but bards no can. Meepo think no be fair. Meepo want get big dragon familar. Meepo dragon familar eat who no make nice to Meepo. Sometimes Meepo feel be like dragon. Meepo like be like dragon. Maybe Meepo miss Calcryx.

Meepo practice sings. Meepo good at play mandolin but no be good at sings. Peoples throw things at Meepo when sings. Magic Elf says we gos back to fight vampire Yusdrayl now. Meepo ascared of vampire Yusdrayl. Meepo no like blood drinked.

Gos back and fights kobold vampires. Meepo sad cuz one bes Purziz. Purziz make nice to Meepo. Kills then Yusdrayl and more kobolds comes. After kills turns to smoke then bes in stone beds. Cuts off heads so be dead dead. Yusdrayl no be in stone beds. Finds dead gnome in room. Dead gnome bes gnome friends finds in cage in old home. Friends talk about heal gnome then cut gnome head off. Meepo no know why. Finds room with black floating things and big dog. Black floating things killed and dog. Finds room with black goop on floor. Black goop looks scary. Gos down stairs.

Finds room with dragon on wall. Very pretty big dragon picure. Finds room with many many little parts and carved things. Friends open up carved things finds stuffs. Opens one finds mummy. Mummy scares Meepo. Meepo no moves. Big Orc no move. Mummy hits Big Orc makes sick. Magic Elf and Big Orc tellyport away. Meepo want tellyport too  but no can. Meepo plays mandolin. Fights and fights mummy. Mummy make Pretty Elf Lady sick. Man-elf hits mummy and mummy tellyports aways. Meepo no know how. Magic Elf and Big Orc tellyport back heals Pretty ELf Lady. Gos to room with door for sleeps. Meepo write more when happens.

Meepo be very very sad. Meepo cry much. Meepo chest hurt. Meepo heart dies? Calcryx be dead. Finds Calcryx body in room. Meepo cry til Meepo eyes run out. 

Someone stick spears in Calcryx stick in wall. Meepo love Calcryx even when Calcryx no make nice. Meepo feed Calcryx and talk. Some times Meepo play with Calcryx in cage. Calcryx plays at bite Meepo and skratch Meepo. Hurts Meepo but no care cause Meepo love Calcryx. Meepo very improtent in clan cause be keeper of dragon. Only Yusdrayl more. All clan resepct Meepo. Meepo fertilize many eggs cause Meepo be Keeper of dragons. Meepo miss fertilize eggs. 

Meepo be good keeper of dragon. Meepo no care bout cold like most kobold. Keep dragon Sekrit be no let dragon breaths ice on. Freezes hurts. One time Calcryx ices goblin who sneeks by cage. Goblin freezes and falls and brakes. Meepo picks up goblin peeces and eats. Froze goblin very tasty. Sekrit also be feeds dragon lots so dragon no bes hungry. Also gives dragon shiny tresures for have in cage. Dragon make nice if haves foods and shiny tresures.

All clan like Meepo almosts. Graddo no make nice to Meepo. Graddo come steal Meepo food once. Calcryx breath ice on Graddo. Graddo no wake up for five sleeps. Very funny watch Graddo froze. Meepo and Yip and Ozz use froze Graddo for piss on.

Meepo writes small Calcryx storys. Calcryx eats rats Meepo catch. Not big rats like Guthash. Small rats. One time Meepo go finds rats in Underdark. Meepo find dead goblin in pretty cloths. Meepo thinks feed goblin to Calcryx. Calcryx like eats goblin especly eyes. Meepo give goblin cloths to pretty kobold she Yisska.

Meepo keeps Calcryx in cage. Calcryx like play with Meepo but if Calcryx no in cage hurts when bites and skratch. One time Calcryx almosts kills Meepo when bites. Meepo happy clan heeler be in close room or Meepo dies. Play when in cage be ok cause Meepo can get away cause bars block. One time Calcryx get out of cage and kill Yip afore Meepo stops. Calcryx eats Yip while Meepo puts back in cage. Yip mother mad at Meepo cause Yip body be chewed.

Calcryx gone. Meepo no there to save. Meepo shoulds take Calcryx with on adventures. Meepo no writes more crys now. Meepo crys for ever now.

--

Download the PDF

A bit of translation: The first two paragraphs are Meepo taking ranks in Knowledge (arcana) and Perform (sing) to angle toward a prestige class. The body of the gnome found by the party is poor Erky Timbers, who they met for the first time in The Sunless Citadel. Erky could have been saved by the group had they continued on when they were in the Spire the first time, but by retreating they left him to the unseemly fate of being drained by kobold vampires. This did lead to the classic line from one of my PCs, "We could have him resurrected. No, let's cut off his head." Calcryx, Meepo's charge from the Sunless Citadel, was the unfortunate victim of a revived Gulthias. Poor Meepo may never recover.


----------



## Americano (Jan 4, 2005)

*Aside*

Someone a long time ago asked about Meepo's stats. Here they are.

Also, I would love to have some feedback... Anyone out there?


----------



## Samnell (Jan 5, 2005)

Holy crap, someone still remembers my poorly-punctuated, truncated venture into the wild world of Story Hour writers? FONDLY?!

  Well, now I just have to read it. I'll stop back once I've actually done that.


----------



## Americano (Jan 17, 2005)

*Heart of Nightfang Spire, Session 3*

Download the PDF

Meepo be still very sad. Meepo want curl up and die. Meepo no care if dies now. Gos more in to tower. Meepo feels dragon song inside Meepo. Meepo sings more better now. Meepo think cause Meepo be sad. Meepo no care. Meepo no want dragon song Meepo want Calcryx.

Meepo remembres nother Calcryx story. Yusdrayl poisons Meepo for fun. Meepo no think be fun. Yusdayl laughs at Meepo be sick. Yusdrayl make Yozzis Keeper of Dragon cause Meepo is unconns uncnos sleeps. Calcryx no make nice to Yozzis. Calcryx trick Yozzis to open cage and Calcryx ice Yozzis and bites head offs. Yusdrayl make nice to Meepo cause Calcryx eats new keeper.

Meepo forgets write about big apes with for arms. Fights big apes while Meepo sing sad Calcryx song. Big ape grabs Big Orc and rip in half almosts. Meepo wish big apes rip Meepo in half so Meepo no hurt more. Maybe big apes rip empty part of Meepo chest out.

Gos and fights nasty skelton with purpel worm tonge. Skeltons parlize Sneaky Lady. Meepo summons useless owl to fights but Owl no hits Skelton. Gos to new room finds Mummy again. Meepo no likes mummy. Big Orc hits mummy very hard and Mummy dies. Meepo no sure how dead thing dies but Mummy stop move round. Gos to room to sleeps.

Meepo sleeps and Sneaky Lady yells about fight. Sneaky Lady stab by some no see. No see hits Big Orc. Magic Elf makes so sees wite. Fights wites. Meepo think bout letting wite kills Meepo so Meepo bes wite too. If Meepo be wite Meepo no miss Calcryx. Meepo scared wite Meepo would hurt friends thoh. Wite make room be dark. Even Meepo no see in this dark. Meepo no know why. Friends run to light room. Magic Elf do spell and house appeers. Gos into house to sleeps.

Friends make Meepo wake. Meepo no want wake. Gos down stairs. Finds big room with glass and strings and stuff. Fights big golem be ugly made of peeces of mans and ogre and maybe dragon. Golem breaths fire burns Meepo and Meepo friends. Meepo has smokes coming from and smells cooked. Fire hurts lots. Meepo hope Calcryx no hurt so much afore dies. Golem kills Man-elf with big ogre hand. Man-elf dies much. Golem kills Big Orc. Meepo no see Big Orc die afore. Meepo wonder if Golem kills all friends and Meepo. Magic Elf use stick shoots green glow arrow at Golem and kills.

Magic Elf do magic make house again. Sleeps then Pretty Elf Lady make Big Orc and Man-Elf no be dead. Meepo no see no be dead spell afore. Meepo wonder if Meepo can learns no be dead spell. Maybe Meepo could make Calcryx no be dead.

Finds door with writes. Say Runad is in here Leaves him in peece. Voice from door says help lets me out door writes be Gulthias lies. Runad be man-vulture talks say let me go me helps fight Gulthias. Runad talk lots about Shardalon. Shardalon be big dragon cult wurship. Shardalon bes dead and heart be in tower center with Gulthias. Gulthias be insain try do nasty things bring back Shardalon. Meepo wonder if do nasty things bring back Caclryx too? Meepo could try be nasty. Most kobolds good at be nasty maybe Meepo can too. Meepo no like be nasty thoh. Friends let Runad go and takes with. Meepo no like Runad. Meepo think Runad look like Cukoo. Fights more wites. Pretty Elf Lady make wites asplode. Meepo gets wite bits in eye from asplode.

Fights more big apes. Meepo think might be good have for arms. Meepo could play mandolin and swing sword too. Maybe Meepo play two mandolins if have for arms. Runad attacks Meepo. Meepo know no trust man-vultures! Next time Meepo no let friends bring long. Meepo bleeds lots and dying. Meepo happy cause go finds Calcryx when dead. Pretty Elf Lady heals Meepo. Runad dead when Meepo wakes from bleeds. Meepo shoot ape in eye. Meepo arrow sticks out ape bleeds. Big Orc kills last ape with mask.

Meepo start get very mad Gulthias. Gulthias kill Meepo clan make vampires. Gulthias clan kill Big Orc and Man-elf almost Meepo. Gulthias kills Calcryx. Meepo *HATES* Gulthias.

Meepo trys new magics now. Meepo think can help with mummy sick. Meepo also think can make sword fly and attacks. Meepo like attacks from far away more than close. Close attacks bad cause Meepo get cut. Also try new heal spell for when friends hurts.

--

First paragraph has Meepo taking Dragonsong from Draconomicon as his 6th level feat. Those of you familiar with Nightfang Spire may realize I shuffled things up a lot this level, many of the changes for reasons I no longer really recall. It must have seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Americano (Jan 24, 2005)

*Heart of Nightfang Spire, Session 4*

Meepo writes more. Gos down more stairs. Finds very messy room with broken jars and ashs and bones. Finds zombies cleans room. Pretty Elf Lady make zombies asplode. Meepo like when zombies asplode. Fights purpel tonge skelton and big ape and zombies. Gos to big room with fire. Fire attaks! Big Fire-man burns Big Orc and Man-elf. Meepo no like burns so shoots arrows but arrows no hurts fire-man. Fire-man dies from Magic Elf magic snow storm. Meepo no see snow storm inside afore. Gos to curv hall finds room with hole. Climbs down long long hole with handels to catcombs.

Finds room with Big Apes. Apes no attaks. Man-elf makes Apes no be mad. Meepo no know how. Meepo think Man-elf should make skeltons and zombies and fire-mans no be mad so Meepo no get hurts so much. Finds more rooms with Apes no attaks. Finds big room with many Apes and hatchlings. Finds Queen Big Ape and mate. Queen Big Ape talk Undercomon. Only Meepo know talk Undercomon so Meepo tranl tarns translats for friends. Queen Big Ape hates Gulthias send mate for help fights. Queen gives peece of dragon key.

[IMAGER]http://www.todd.com/dnd/meepo-and-magic-elf.jpg[/IMAGER]Finds room with Dragon on wall and alter. Magic Elf reads words on alter and says death. Dragon on wall breaths fire at Magic Elf. Magic Elf smells burned. Sneaky Lady opens dead human bed and nasty smell smoke comes. Meepo choks then smoke kill Magic Elf and Meepo. Sometime Meepo think Meepo spend more time dead than no dead. Meepo no see Magic Elf dies afore thoh. Meepo no finds Calcryx when be dead. Meepo no know why. Pretty Elf Lady do magics make Meepo and Magic Elf no be dead. Meepo almost no come back be no dead. Meepo no miss Calcryx so much when bes dead.

Meepo gives friends isig ingis little carved picters Meepo make. Meepo can sing magic make friends no hurt if haves picters. Magic Elf uses Mummy Hat and tellyports to buy magic stuff for Pretty Elf Lady for no dead spells. Meepo hope no need more no dead spells.

Fights two ugly blue shes and big apes. Ugly blue shes are magic shoots glow arrows at Magic Elf. Meepo do magics throw sword at apes and shes but Meepo miss. Ugly She bites Big Orc. Big Orc bleeds but no dies. Sneaky Lady stabs Blue She and kills. Queen Mate Ape kills other Blue She rip in two peece. Queen Mate be good to have with. Meepo yell For Calcryx stabs Bad Big Ape with sword but miss. Meepo no be so good at stabs. 

Meepo no likes this adventure. Bad things happens to Meepo and Friends and Calcryx. Meepo be ascared what come next. Meepo hopes kills Gulthias soon. Meepo want go back to inn and plays music. Meepo will write epic song about Calcryx so all know about. Maybe peoples no hates Meepo so much if knows about Calcryx.


----------



## Americano (Feb 12, 2005)

*Heart of Nightfang Spire, Session 5*

[IMAGER]http://www.todd.com/dnd/nightwalker.jpg[/IMAGER]Meepo writes more. Meepo try no be so sad but Meepo no know how. Gos back finds room with dead apes and bones and smash rocks. Many apes dies in room. Meepo no know why apes fights apes. Maybe some apes no make nice to other apes. Finds room with old dry fountain and writes. Meepo no can reeds dragon words thoh. Meepo remines of fountain in old home Meepo sees on first adventure with friends. Big doors no can be open even Sneaky Lady no open. 

Gos to hall way to room with purpel worm tongue skeltons. Meepo sick of purpel worm skeltons! After kills sees big room too big see. Hears noises from far down in room but no can see. Magic Elf tellyports Big Ape and Big Orc and Man-elf to little iland in room. Finds dragon key but spekters attaks. Fight spekters. Meepo and Pretty Elf Lady and Sneaky Lady no can reach to helps fight. Spekters touch and makes Magic Elf lose... um... Meepo no know word but Magic Elf no can do stuff like afore after touch. Big Orc takes dragon key and floor lectrocuts. Magic Elf tellyports back to other room. Now haves two dragon keys. Meepo wish Meepo could holds dragon keys but Sneaky Lady keeps.

Big Ape bes very week from Spekter fights so takes back to mate. Gos back to where comes down and to hall. Fights more purpel tongue skeltons. Meepo say no more purpel tongues! Too many purpel tongues! Kobolds vampires Yuk and Sappok and Rassis attacks. Meepo kills vampire kobolds for no saves Calcryx. Well Meepo hits Yuk once but Big Orc and Man-elf kills. Well Meepo swing sword and miss but Meepo try hits. Magic Elf find magic stick say makes door open so gos way back to door Sneaky Lady no can open. 

Magic Elf uses magic stick to open lock door. Sees pedstal with key. Sneaky Lady takes key but pedstal attaks. Kills pedstal and now have three peeces of key. Magic Elf makes magic house for sleeps in. Gos back to where fights kobolds and fights again. Forgets to finds cofins afore so kobolds no bes dead again. Kills kobolds again and Meepo cuts off heads in cofins.

Finds big big room with wall fall in. Room has big big big black Nodead Thing. Nodead Thing be very tall. Meepo think nodead Thing steps on Meepo and squish. Nodead Thing takes Big Orc ax and break. Nodead Thing smash Big Orc and kills. Meepo very ascard now Nodead Things kills all friends and Meepo. Meepo no want die afore kills Gulthias. Man-Elf almost dies but kills Nodead Thing just afore.

Find last peece of dragon key. Now can go to coor and kills Gulthias. Also Yusdrayl must be somewhere. Meepo want kills Yusdrayl too. Meepo try new dragon song next time. New Dragon song makes friends be more strong. Meepo thinks of Calcryx when sings dragon song. Meepo use dragon song for help kill Gulthias.

--

Download the PDF

Meepo has taken a level in Dragonsong Lyrist (Draconomicon), as noted in his closing paragraph. His updated stat block is here


----------



## Len (Feb 12, 2005)

I love the picture. 

I can't help feeling sorry for the little guy though. Meepo, go find some nice kobold village somewhere and settle down!


----------



## Americano (Feb 14, 2005)

Len said:
			
		

> I love the picture.
> 
> I can't help feeling sorry for the little guy though. Meepo, go find some nice kobold village somewhere and settle down!




Thanks. I usually have to draw Meepo's pictures twice, the first time comes out too good for Meepo's skills (my background is in art).

I think given the right opportunity Meepo would love to settle down and fertilize many, many eggs.


----------



## Americano (Feb 14, 2005)

*Heart of Nightfang Spire, conclusion*

Magic Elf makes magic house and all sleeps. After sleeps Pretty Elf Lady makes Big Orc no be dead. Gos thru hall to room with kobold vampires. Kills kobolds and cuts heads from bodies in cofins. Room has door with lock dragon key opens. 

Circle room has Yusdrayl and Wite and big red dragon. Dragon no make nice. Meepo sings new song make strong. Dragon breaths fire at Meepo and Magic Elf and Big Orc. Fire hurts lots. Meepo no like burns. Magic Elf magics cold at dragon. Red draons no like cold. Big Orc kills dragon with new ax. Sneaky Lady kills wite. Yusdrayl turns smoke and runs. Yusdrayl be ascard of Meepo.

Sneaky Lady carrys Meepo up wall with magic shoes. Magic Elf makes Big Orc and Man-elf fly. Meepo wish fly too. Sneaky Lady opens door in ceeling and Magic Elf tellyports thru door. Room is big round room with Shardalons Heart at top. Shardalon Heart burns but burns be black. Meepo no know why.

No see Gulthias but talks to each friend. Gulthias call Meepo jester. Meepo mad say No be jester be kobold bard know stories. Gulthias say hears Meepo cry for Calcryx. Meepo very mad. Gulthias talk more but Meepo too mad to hears. Meepo *HATES* Gulthias more than nasty sun!

Big Orc and Man-elf flys up to ledge. Sneaky Lady takes Meepo climbs up wall. Magic Elf tellyports up with Pretty Elf Lady. Meepo sings make strong song agin. Sneaky Lady and Meepo attaks Yusdrayl other friends attaks Gulthias. Magic Elf throw magics at Gulthias. Gulthias magic Man-elf makes burns green fire. Gulthias try distegreat Magic Elf but no do. Yusdrayl try drink Sneaky Lady blood but Sneaky Lady pushes Yusdrayl away. Pretty Elf Lady do magic light at Gulthias and hurts. Big Orc and Man-elf hit Gulthias much then Gulthias turn smoke. Big Orc comes hits Yusdrayl and Yusdrayl turn smoke too.

Looks for cofin but no finds. Magic Elf finds magic books on shelfs and takes. Meepo wonder what magic books say. Maybe Magic Elf let Meepo reads books. Meepo hope books no haves too many long words.

Sneaky Lady say what if Gulthias be in Heart. Shoots heart and falls to floor. Cuts open Heart finds Gulthias and Yusdrayl. Big Orc cuts Gulthias head off. Friends let Meepo cuts off Yusdrayl head. Meepo thinks feels good cut heads but no feels good. Meepo no know why. Meepo glad Yusdrayl be dead but no happy. Meepo be last kobold of clan now. Meepo dreams of kill Yusdrayl and be king but no be clan for Meepo be king of now. Meepo would be very alone if no have friends. Finds golds and books and stuff. Meepo piss on Gulthias head while friends takes treasure.

Gos back to Dager Falls. Meepo be tired. Meepo think sleeps for ten sleeps or more. Then Meepo writes epic song about Calcryx and Meepo and Gulthias and Yusdrayl and sing so all know about.

--

Download the PDF


----------



## Americano (Jun 25, 2005)

*City of the Spider Queen, part 1*

Download the PDF

[IMAGER]http://www.todd.com/dnd/whip.jpg[/IMAGER]Meepo write stories but drops paper in big chasm so Meepo must writes again. Randal Morn asks friends come talk. Randal Morn say drow comes and fights sends to find out why and stops. Gos from Dager Falls to dead place with Underdark door. Fights vampire in small house. Meepo hate vampires much. Vampire no be so strong as Gulthias thogh. Fights Lions that appeers and ghost that yells. Fights rope arm rock monster like from adventure in dwarf mountane and kills this time. Fight drows. Drows be mean hurts Meepo with litening. Litening hurts lots make smoke comes from Meepo. Smoking no make nice to Meepo.

Oh! Meepo almost forgets new weapons Meepo buy. Meepo use golds from Gulthias fight and Magic Elf Derida give Meepo lone and Meepo buys whip so Meepo can fights with no get close so Meepo no gets hurts so much. Meepo pay magic man make whip magic. Meepo whip has fire and acid and be holy so hurts evil. Meepo no like evil. Meepo like yell HOLY WHIP when use new weapon. Meepo also reads book about familars and try think about how bard gets familar. Meepo want get dragon familar. Meepo think know how gets familar now but no dragon. Meepo waits until find out how get dragon. Meepo no want useless owl like Magic Elf Derida has.

Finds hole in floor with rope. Climbs rope to cave with more drow and no-skin dead drow and big spider. Magic Elf Derida hate drow much cause drow kill brother. No-skin dead drow spits acid-blood at Big Orc. Meepo whips no-skin and Magic Elf kills with magic.

[IMAGER]http://www.todd.com/dnd/litening.jpg[/IMAGER]Finds big chasm. Big Orc Ka stand next to chasm as say look, an orc chasm. Meepo no know what means. There be spider web on side of chasm so climbs down. Meepo ascared of spider so big for web. Spider be so big and eat Meepo in one bite. Climbs to cave and fights more drow. Magic Elf Derida makes cold smoke. Kills drows and drows and drows and no-skin. Meepo no like No-skin drow cause spits and scares. 

Finds rooms where drow sleeps and takes stuff. Finds writes from drow about Lolth and Keearansaly. Meepo no understand drow writes much. Fights more drow and magic drow. Magic drow hit Meepo with litening again and almost kills. Litening litening litening. Stupid drow always litening Meepo. Meepo starts hate drow like Magic Elf Derida! Magic Elf Derida makes magic room to sleep in. Maybe Meepo ask invisble servent mass messag rub Meepo feet. Meepo write more about kill drow soon.

-- 
I'm back to present more of Meepo's musings, after a longer than expected hiatus due to a) travels, b) a pregnant player and c) scheduling conflcts


----------

